# suche prog zur anzeigen von cpu-auslastung in taskleiste



## spammgott (29. November 2007)

hi, 

hab zwar bereits ein prog dazu gefunden (freemeter), allerdings ist dieses auf englisch und ausserdem wird auch noch der arbeitsspeicher mit angezeigt!

ich suche also ein programm wo nur die cpu-auslastung rechts in der taskleiste angezeigt wird!! und das möglichst in deutsch 

kann mir da jemand helfen ??

thx

mfg spammgott


----------



## Otep (29. November 2007)

Nun mit Everest 4 geht das z.B.
ich habe das und man hat natürlich auch noch die ganzen anderen Funktionen


----------



## spammgott (29. November 2007)

mich interessiert im mom nur rein die cpu-auslastung,  diese wäre mit dem prog. direkt anzeigbar in der taskleiste??


----------



## Otep (29. November 2007)

Nun es gibt bestimmt ein Prog. das nur das kann, aber damit geht es auch, wenn du es min. dann siehst du neben der Uhr einen Runden bopel der die Auslastung zeit...


----------



## spammgott (29. November 2007)

ok, habs getestet, sieht gut aus  , allerdings wird hier cpu-wert + cpu-wert1 + cpu-wert2 angezeigt, was ist den hier der unterschied??


----------



## AchtBit (29. November 2007)

Otep am 29.11.2007 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun es gibt bestimmt ein Prog. das nur das kann, aber damit geht es auch, wenn du es min. dann siehst du neben der Uhr einen Runden bopel der die Auslastung zeit...



Hier --> http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/e/d/000VED_img-wc.html

Ist der beste Taskmanager den ich kenne.    Kannst einstellen was er im Tray anzeigen soll.

Edit: Hier die Homepage -> http://www.iarsn.com/


----------



## Succer (29. November 2007)

Kannst auch ganz normal den Task-Manager von Windows benutzen ( [strg]+[alt]+[entf] ) Wenn man den Minimiert zeigt der die CPU last auch an, einziger nachteil, er minimiert sich nicht in die Taskleiste, so dass man immer noch den "Fenster Button" hat, wie ein minimiertes Programm halt.


----------



## INU-ID (29. November 2007)

Succer am 29.11.2007 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst auch ganz normal den Task-Manager von Windows benutzen ( [strg]+[alt]+[entf] ) Wenn man den Minimiert zeigt der die CPU last auch an, einziger nachteil, er minimiert sich nicht in die Taskleiste, so dass man immer noch den "Fenster Button" hat, wie ein minimiertes Programm halt.


Scherzkeks, dann mach in den "Optionen" einen Haken bei "Ausblenden, wenn minimiert".  
Dann hast du (wenn du das Fenster minimierst) nur noch die Last-Anzeige neben der Uhr.


----------



## Succer (29. November 2007)

INU-ID am 29.11.2007 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 29.11.2007 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wusst ich nicht. cool


----------

